# Keeping BHP´s together?



## GL8936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, new to this forum and my first post here.
I want to know your opinion on keeping black headed pythons in the same enclosure.
Ivé read some info about the risks but it would be interesting to hear from ppl that actually have
or have had their BHP´s living together.

It´s quite rare with BHP´s in Sweden where i am so i thought i would have better luck with trying this forum with questions regarding my BHP´s.
I have a female and a male. About 4-4,5 years old. They are about the same size, the female is a little bit longer and thicker but its
not a big difference. Both are about 2 metres in lenght (aprox. 6 feet).

They previous owner tried putting them together for a short while and that went okey, according to him the male got lucky very quickly. lol


Their current enclosures are 1,5 metres long, 70 cm deep, 60 cm high. If i put them together, should i get a bigger hiding place so they could both fit in it or should i
go with two hiding spaces at the warm spot?


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jul 15, 2014)

Are you trying to breed them or just house them together? If your going to house them together its better not to take the risk as naturally black headed pythons eat other snakes. Also problems may arise over only one snake getting the heat as its dominant over the other.


----------



## GL8936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Primarily just house them together but another question is how low/high is the possibility of the female getting pregnant without adjustning temperature?
As i understood from the last owner they were at it minutes after he put them together without any manipulation of temperature or thoughts of trying to
get her pregnant.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jul 15, 2014)

If your plans are to house them together, I would be prepared for the very high possibility of coming home to one snake. 
Aspedites feed highly off other reptiles in the wild. 
I would invest in another enclosure for safety of the animals.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 15, 2014)

I have heard tales of BHPs eating eachother although never a first hand experience. (One guy I know went on holiday and when he returned he was unable to find the male, he hopes it escaped!!!)
Given that they are reptile eaters I really wouldn't want to take the risk outide of breding time. (I do have 3 pairs of BHP's together at the moment but only for breeding)

There is a very good BHP site on fb if you would like to get the opinions of othes. Members on there are from all over the world.


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Jul 15, 2014)

I personally know a person who kept two together, male and female same age and size. Looked in the tank to find only one very swollen BHP.


----------



## GL8936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. Doesn´t sound like its any idea to take that risk. I´ll just continue to keep them separated.
Probably a good idea anyway. The male and female have very different personalities. He is more calm while she has some attitude.
Yesterday when i had her out for a while after cleaning her enclosure i noticed she hates hair on the legs.
I had shorts on and when she crawled down my right leg she stopped several times, stared at my leg and started hissing like crazy. lol


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 15, 2014)

GL8936 said:


> Thanks for the answers. Doesn´t sound like its any idea to take that risk. I´ll just continue to keep them separated.
> Probably a good idea anyway. The male and female have very different personalities. He is more calm while she has some attitude.
> Yesterday when i had her out for a while after cleaning her enclosure i noticed she hates hair on the legs.
> I had shorts on and when she crawled down my right leg she stopped several times, stared at my leg and started hissing like crazy. lol



Well shaved legs seem to be the new fashion these days - the blokes at my gym seem to be totally hairless these days - except on their heads of course !

J


----------



## GL8936 (Jul 15, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Well shaved legs seem to be the new fashion these days - the blokes at my gym seem to be totally hairless these days - except on their heads of course !
> 
> J



Haha yes it seems to be like that. I guess my female is into the new fashion.


----------

